# Transfer Express Simplifies Sheet Pricing For Custom Printed Orders



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

A great way to save money on custom printed transfers is to gang or group designs on a single sheet. Transfer Express recently simplified its digital transfer pricing to make it possible to pay per sheet with no additional fees. Regardless of how many images are on a single sheet, the cost is one flat fee. 

The printable image area measures 11.25 inches by 14 inches. So for example, if you needed a single adult image (which is typically 11 by 11 inches), you also can add some left chest images or T-shirt tags at no extra cost. Or you could choose one design for the top half and another design for the bottom half. You can fill the sheet any way you want. 

For more information, contact STAHLS’ Transfer Express at (440) 918-1900; toll-free (800) 622-2280; email: [email protected] or visit the website at Heat Applied Custom Screen Printed - Digital Transfers | Transfer Express.


----------

